# Nikon D7100 Preview Video



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 1, 2013)

Here is an interesting Video by Gordon Laing 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=CKZzH-NzWjQ&feature=endscreen


----------

